# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Vingt-et-unime dition - Premier semestre 2021

## vermine

Le premier semestre de l'anne 2021 est termin. Nous souhaitons dresser le bilan afin de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. Les responsables de rubriques ont pris en charge la mise en place de cette dition.

 ::fleche::  _Des jeux-concours ? Mais qu'est-ce que cela peut bien tre ?_
Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Et oui ! Votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes.
Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions et faire vivre notre Communaut.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Le top des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

NoSmokingPierre Fauconnieral1_24ProgElecTfafabzh6dourouc05f-lebchrtopheSergioMasterescartefigue


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Ce sont les Community Manager et le Comit De Direction qui ont tabli la liste en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole. Ils ont fait la distinction entre les responsables les plus actifs et les responsables actifs.

Voici donc la liste des responsables les plus actifs :
Mickael Baronf-lebdourouc05

Et voici la liste des responsables actifs :
Pierre FauconnierLittleWhitechrtophe


*Les responsables modration les plus actifs :*

Cela faisait longtemps que nous n'avions plus eu de responsable modration. Un tout grand merci  :

Delias


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

dourouc05 - Livresvermine - Jeux concours


*Le top des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

WinjeromeChrispilaurent_ottUserSQLpronlbmoiRony RauzdueldjibrilMickael Baron

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dite, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

danielhagnoulSergioMasterAPL-AMLLittleWhitePierre FauconniermatserPhilippe Tulliezzemblamoh



*Le top des newsers les plus actifs :*

vermineLittleWhiteOxyalecomtoisvmagnin


*Le top des uploaders les plus actifs :*

Roland Chastainprof-tournesolsematimodagor31SergioMasterChrispinulos


*Le top des correcteurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUPescartefigue


*Le top des critiques les plus actifs :*

C'est le classement des plus gros critiques de livres.

dourouc05Vincent PETITDavid BleuseLittleWhite


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

Arkham46 - Maintenance du Plugin Word pour la rdactiondjibril - Amlioration de la prsentation des articlesClaudeLELOUP - Relecture des anciens coursClaudeLELOUP - Relecture des newsescartefigue - Relecture des newsMickael Baron - Coordinateur des runions de responsablesWinjerome - Modration exceptionnelleWinjerome - Maintenance des outils de rdactionzoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


Bonnes vacances !  ::):

----------

